# ask evry one!



## ghaffart20 (Nov 5, 2014)

I come australia for three month this is my last month in australia can stay here after three month


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

U can not stay after ur visa expire otherwise u will get 3years ban from Australia making difficult for u to apply other visas.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

U can stay if u get a new visa which allow u to stay .


----------

